# GA16DE ignition timing



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I want to check the timing on my wife's 92 XE. I took a look at it last weekend, but I couldn't see the timing marks very well. The Haynes manual I have says there is one notch on the pulley and a numbered scale suspended above it. Is this correct for the 92? Do I have to remove anything that is in the way in order to clear the path for the timing light? I haven't worked on this car much, most of my car-working time is devoted to my 88 200SX V6, but spring is coming and I plan to get a lot of maintenence work in on the Sentra, maybe an intake mod too.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It's tough to get a clear shot of the crank pully, just keep trying. The Haynes manual is wrong, that particular timing marking must be for one of the other cars covered by that book. There is a timing pin sticking out of the block above the crank and there are white indentations on the lip of the crank pully. From right to left the notches indicate 20, 15, 10 degrees BTDC, 0 (there's a few more notches to the left of that but you won't set the timing there anyway) You'll want to set it at 13 degrees and 15 if you run premium gas. Anyone got a pic of the pully indentations to help this guy?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it helps to remove the overflow tank for the coolant, you can angle the light better and get a clear shot.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, the haynes manual is wrong. there's just a pin sticking out from the block and there's 5 notches on the pully. they're hard to see, it might help to have someone turn the ignition without starting the car so you can get that pully rotated enough to where you can see the notches. also, the pully you want to look at is the one closest to the ground.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks guys, I might take a look at it this weekend, but it's supposed to rain so it might not happen.


----------

